# Turn your Weber Kettle into a smoker



## howufiga (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.cajunbandit.com/

Nice!


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks pretty slick! If you combined that with this, imagine the amount of grill space you could have!

http://www.smokenator.com/default.htm


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 22, 2009)

You can do this if you dont want to pay for all that other stuff.


The stock fire grate let to much charcoal fall through so I covered it with a piece of 3/4x9 expanded.



Made a ring to hold some charcoal for low-n-slo. Along with some 6" long pieces around the outside of the charcoal to allow more air under the charcoal and help let the ashes fall through. The inside ring is 4" high and about 15" wide. This set up will allow the kettle to bbq for 12+ hours, at 225*, with homemade oak lump charcoal. It will burn longer with briquetts but I havent tested it with them yet.


A new cooking grate.



A couple fattys I cooked while I was doing a test burn. The charcoal wouldnt burn consistantly without the pieces of expaned metal around the outside of the charcoal but it worked good enough to cook a couple fattys.


Heres a butt I cooked after I got the kettle tuned up and running nicely. If I remember correctly the butt had been cooking for around 7 hours in this picture. 

__________________


----------



## mikey (Apr 22, 2009)

Could you show some pics in regards to how you set the charcoal up & the lighting procedure. Must be quite a load to get a 12 hr burn. Also vent positioning would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## howufiga (Apr 22, 2009)

Cacus, that's sweet!


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 22, 2009)

Mikey When I start the fire I leave a space, about 2-3", between where I want the fire to start and stop. And light it with a propane soldering torch that I modifyed for various things. A regular torch will work for this.




I use lump charcoal and wood chunks. Chunks are about a square inch or so. The space is at the bottom of this picture. If the fire gets going on both sides of the space I get some tongs and throw the hot stuff over where its supposed to be. I start with small stuff on the bottom of the ring so it gets as much charcoal in it as possable and try to compact the charcoal as I fill it up.






The vent on the bottom of the Weber kettle one touch is usually open about 1/8" and the vent on the lid varys depending on the speed and direction of the breeze and weather and stuff. One of the holes has a thermo stuck in it.


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks howufiga


----------



## mikey (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tutorial. Very interesting way of doing it.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 22, 2009)

I just put a 55gal drum between the top and bottem of a webber grill,added some rack and a water pan, made a monster WSM, then sold it.


----------



## coyote-1 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Cajunbandit suffers from the same issue as the Weber kettle rotisserie: WAY TOO MUCH $$$. Both are great ideas, but need to be much lower in price.

I already have the rotisserie motor and spear for my Weber gas grill. I'm gonna steal cacus' idea, it's awesome. And I'm gonna combine it with the idea of using sheet steel to create my own rotisserie attachment barrel, 22.5" wide by perhaps 10" deep. Because I do not want to put the rotisserie on my GCSP, but I DO want to rotisserie with charwood & smoke. I figure it'll be perhaps $30 worth of steel and an hour's labor.


----------



## howufiga (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree, very nice but way too much money.  Even if you find a Weber one touch gold on craigslists for a decent price you might as well get a WSM for the money.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Apr 24, 2009)

How did you rig up this torch? Looks like something I could use. Thanks, Brian


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 25, 2009)

That thing is $170!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Why go through the expense and trouble of turning your kettle into a WSM?  The kettle itself is a great smoker.


----------

